# Hans Zimmer’s Dune / MIDI-Mock-up



## ashtongleckman (Jan 18, 2022)

Hey guys,

Here’s an arrangement/mock-up I put together of Hans’ dune score. Being a huge fan of the movie, this one was a blast to do. A free download for the MIDI file is available below if anyone is interested 




MIDI File: https://bit.ly/3fAgagC


----------



## Jack McKenzie (Jan 18, 2022)

Absolutely stellar, my friend!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jan 18, 2022)

ashtongleckman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here’s an arrangement/mock-up I put together of Hans’ dune score. Being a huge fan of the movie, this one was a blast to do. A free download for the MIDI file is available below if anyone is interested
> 
> ...



13:14 ! That's the longest mockup I've ever seen/heard, I think  And of course it sounds superb!


----------



## Bullersten (Jan 18, 2022)

I have not seen the movie, but even if it is not your notes, the attention to detail in this production from the sound design to the midi programming is just remarkable. Not sure how long it took you but it is clearly a fantastic result. Very well done.


----------



## Igorianych (Jan 19, 2022)

Ashton, brilliant work as always! Tell me, why did you switch to Logic?


----------



## ashtongleckman (Jan 19, 2022)

Igorianych said:


> Ashton, brilliant work as always! Tell me, why did you switch to Logic?


I didn’t switch for good. Just trying something else out for a change of pace


----------



## Igorianych (Jan 19, 2022)

ashtongleckman said:


> I didn’t switch for good. Just trying something else out for a change of pace


A! Get out of your comfort zone to build muscle and endurance!!!


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

This was just perfect. Loved it from finish to end. I can imagine the amount of work you put in this cause I'm working on a Dune suite mockup too. There's a lot going on in this. Absolutely great work


----------



## annode (Jan 19, 2022)

Very nice. I enjoyed listening to this over the film.
I'm a newbie here and don't like epic soundtracks. This was not that. I also like synthetics and some parts sounded synthetic to me. I can really appreciate good synthetic sound design blended well and used sparingly. I'm confused about the MIDI, did you write it yourself or was it available from another source?


----------



## ashtongleckman (Jan 19, 2022)

annode said:


> Very nice. I enjoyed listening to this over the film.
> I'm a newbie here and don't like epic soundtracks. This was not that. I also like synthetics and some parts sounded synthetic to me. I can really appreciate good synthetic sound design blended well and used sparingly. I'm confused about the MIDI, did you write it yourself or was it available from another source?


Thank you for listening. For the MIDI, there were no scores or pre existing MIDI files to use so I just did it from scratch by ear


----------



## Ronnieyates (Nov 16, 2022)

ashtongleckman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here’s an arrangement/mock-up I put together of Hans’ dune score. Being a huge fan of the movie, this one was a blast to do. A free download for the MIDI file is available below if anyone is interested
> 
> ...



I am assuming that since you have shared the MIDI file, that you are okay with people using it. That is fantastic, since you obviously put a lot of work into it. A problem I have with the MIDI file is that instruments aren't assigned to the channels, leaving me with the problem of guessing which instrument goes with which channel (I am using Cakewalk Sonar). Another is that there seems to be a huge number of channels that goes with each instrument. Could you not have combined those channels? It would have made the composition a lot simpler than it is. Anyway, the composition you posted on YouTube is incredible.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 17, 2022)

Fantastic, as usual!


----------



## Juulu (Nov 17, 2022)

Wow this is amazingly detailed. Can I ask what all you're using? I especially would like to know the synths and percussion.


----------



## ashtongleckman (Nov 18, 2022)

Juulu said:


> Wow this is amazingly detailed. Can I ask what all you're using? I especially would like to know the synths and percussion.


Thanks Juulu! The synths are mostly The Dark Zebra from u-he, Omnisphere, and and the heavyocity gravity libs. Then I think the percussion is Strikeforce, Hz Percussion, and Ark 1/3.


----------

